# homemade co2



## rockydog (Jul 12, 2006)

anyone know how to make a co2 for a decent price. Those tanks and emitters are expensive


----------



## Devilweed (Jul 13, 2006)

I think we had a thread like this earlier.  CO2 is not hard or expensive to produce.  Heres a thread that covers it http://www.planetskunk.com/cannabis2001.html


----------



## rockydog (Jul 13, 2006)

thanks devilweed, I thought so too but the heck if i could find it


----------

